# Mehrere Tomcat Instanzen auf Basis einer Tomcat Installation



## Audio Anarchy (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe Tomcat 6 als Windwos Service auf Windows 2008 Server erfolgreich installiert. Dieser hört auf den Port 8080 und funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Ich möchte nun neben der Produktivumgebung eine Test und Entwicklungsumgebung einrichten.
Kann ich auf Basis dieser einen Installation mehrere Server Instanzen betreiben, so dass der Server beispielsweise auf den Port 8080, 8081 und 8082 hört und ich für jede Instanz extra deployen kann? Wenn ja, wo finde ich Informationen wie ich das am Besten bewerkstellige. 

Danke


----------



## freez (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, aber es ist nicht ganz einfach. Es wird schwer, wenn du deinen Entwicklungsserver auch als Dienst einrichten willst. Ausserdem besetzt Tomcat noch Port 8009 und 8005 (siehe server.xml). Die werden irgendwie zur Steuerung von Tomcat genutzt. Und 2 Instanzen können sich die Ports natürlich nicht teilen. Die musst du umbiegen, allerdings weiss ich nicht, was das für Auswirkung hat. 

Dein Testtomcat muss auch in ein separates Verzeichniss (kopieren würde reichen).

Prinipiell würde ich dir empfehlen den zweiten Tomcat auf einem anderen (evtl. virtuellen) System laufen zu lassen.


----------

